# One nut McGhee



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

* Man accidentally shoots himself in groin
*
2 hours, 4 minutes ago

A botched kidnapping ended with one of the assailants shooting himself in the groin, Wichita police said. The man had just stuck the gun back into his waistband when it fired, shooting him in the left testicle.

He cringed, causing the gun to fire again and strike him in the left calf.

When the shooting ended, the 23-year-old man managed to walk himself into the hospital for treatment, police said. He and his two accomplices, ages 18 and 20, were arrested for aggravated attempted kidnapping and conspiracy to obstruct justice.

The men were attempting to kidnap a teen in a dispute over stereo speakers, police said.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Ha! You gotta love karma!! If only he had totally neutered himself, thus removing himself from the gene pool...


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

I hate when that happens!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I betcha that's gonna leave a mark!!!!


----------

